# Shoulder Ligament Reconstruction



## nyyankees (Feb 26, 2009)

Does anyone know CPT codes for coracoclavicular ligament reconstruction and acromioclavicular ligament reconstruction?

Having a hard time finding these codes..

Thanks


----------



## kmhall (Feb 26, 2009)

Wouldn't this be part of the AC repair?  Maybe code 23120 (Mumford Procedure) or 23550 (Weaver-Dunn).  I don't see a separate code for repair of the coracoclavicular or acromioclavicular ligaments.  Anyone else?  Hope this helps.


----------



## mbort (Feb 26, 2009)

I would really need to see a note for this one.  It sounds like it might be a fracture dislocation to me.


----------



## nyyankees (Feb 26, 2009)

Thank you...you pointed me in the right direction. I would have posted the op but it was faxed over to me and it was barely legible.


----------



## cmartinez (Oct 22, 2009)

*Repair of coracoclavicular ligaments*

We use 23550


----------

